# sr16ve



## Redrocket (Mar 20, 2003)

hi im researching on my swap and i wanted to know if swapping a sr16ve is worth it. i am getting it for 1300 and the swap labor will be 1000. i know the stats for the engine are about 170hp and 117tq. 
my goal is to beat gsr and si hondas. i wanted to know what the 1/4 mile times would be for the sr16ve engine in a 200sx. stock engine. i want to know if there are any cams i could get too. i am really liking this motor but i need to know if i can beat these cars and how much the low torqe would play in a race. 
im tired of being scared to race these cars. i have pride and i want some of the stupid honda owners to know that nissan can build great cars and engines too.


----------



## kesi24 (Mar 25, 2003)

Maybe mid 14's .. No cams for sr16 yet..kesi24


----------



## mirage (Sep 5, 2002)

where are you getting your sr16ve? i've heard the sr20ve + sr16ve cams = one nice friggin setup...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the SR16VE has WAY more torque than that.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Actually it doesn't.Remember that the equation for horsepower is dependant on how much torque an engine has at a given rpm(horsepower is a derived figure, not a natural measurement of any given force).The SR16VE has a shorter stroke than the SR20 and can rev higher,but the shorter stroke also limits the amount of torque the engine can produce.The SR16VE N1 produces more horsepower(197 I believe) but no real difference in torque.Just remember that the higher an engine revs, the more horsepower it will produce.Here's an interesting example form the musclecar era to illustrate this.A 1970 Buick GS stage 1 produces 510ft lbs of torque but only 360hp, a 1970 Hemi Cuda has 425 hp and 490 ft lbs of torque(and yes, I know they were both a little underrated at the factory).Surprisingly, the Buick often beats the Hemi in the pure stock musclecar drags despite the superior horsepower of the Hemi!Just a little something to consider when comparing power curves.(and yes, I know this is an import forum,but I am neither a Domestic nor Import person so I know facts from both sides)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

thanks for the break down (and I've already learned this long ago). Still, I thoght the SR16DE had WAY more torque (low end).


----------



## Redrocket (Mar 20, 2003)

what about my old sr20de pistons and crank shaft in the sr16ve
and is mid 14s actually right, thats hard to believe


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

IMO the sr16ve has tons of potential. But the lack of an equipped market (us) limits its exposure. maybe it will garner more intrest but, its older brother was produced in higher numbers and is faster stock. 

Not sure about whats to come for the sr16ve....


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Redrocket said:


> *what about my old sr20de pistons and crank shaft in the sr16ve
> and is mid 14s actually right, thats hard to believe *


Mid 14's should be doable with slicks and a SR16VE with the I/H/E combo. As always traction is the issue. You will want to use the sr16ve tranny to get the proper gearing for that engine.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey redrocket why not a SR20VE???? it would be a easier swap and u still could beat GSR's SI and Some type-r's

heres some info off SR20deforum.com


How many different VE motors are there? 
There are five (5) VE motors. 
SR16VE - 173hp 5 speed Manual 97-2001 
SR16VE N1 - 197hp 5 speed Manual 97-98 
SR20VE - 187hp CVT 6 speed Auto 97-2001 
SR20VE - 204hp 6 speed Manual 2001-Present 
SR20VET - 276hp AWD Turbo 2002-Present 

How much power does the VE have? 
SR16VE - 173hp @ 7800rpm / 119lb torque @ 7200rpm 
SR16VE N1 - 197hp @ 7800rpm / 134lb torque @ 7600rpm 
SR20VE - 187hp @ 7000rpm / 145lb torque @ 6000rpm 
SR20VET - 276hp @ 6400rpm / 228lb torque @ 3200rpm 

How much do they cost? 
SR16VE - $1000-$1600 
SR16VE N1 - $3000+ good luck finding one* 
SR20VE - $1000-$2500 
SR20VET - unknown 
*Only 500 of these engines are thought to have been produced. 
**These are average prices based on availability and engine condition. Actual prices may vary.


----------



## Redrocket (Mar 20, 2003)

i would love to have the sr20ve, but becaue it is hard to find here and i think it is much more expensive( 1300 for sr16 and 1900 for sr20) i really want the sr20ve but it is too expensive. does anyone know where i can get one in sacramento. Venus motorsport has the sr16s in stock and i was thinking of just using my piston and cranck shaft from my car to make it a sr20ve. i dont know tho. i would not want to lose the revving to 7800 thing. that sounds fun.
last night i raced my friend with a b16 swap in his 93 hach
we were dead even untill i shifted at 7000. 
he shifts at 8000 btw.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i know the feeling


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

I shift my ve at 7900 actual (8100 indicated). This is with the sr16ve cams. With the stock sr20ve 7500 is a better option.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

You can stroke the SR16 to the SR20 with the crank and rods from a 2000+ SR20 and wind up with a 2 liter engine.The bore is the same,but the only problem I can see is if the pistons have a different compression height.


----------



## Redrocket (Mar 20, 2003)

so i could not use my pistons, oh well
would i be able to shift at 7900 though?
and what about stock 1/4 mile times? anyone know?


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

www.sr20deforum.com
got to the ve section and read the sticky
O


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Redrocket said:


> *so i could not use my pistons, oh well
> would i be able to shift at 7900 though?
> and what about stock 1/4 mile times? anyone know? *


You can use a DE crank/rods and pistons in a sr16ve and you will be at slighty less compression then a sr20ve and still be able to rev to 7900rpm. No such thing as a stock ve. They all have mods of some sort. Its a swap not a oem application in the US. Most people put mods on from the start. 14's is easy. 13 with slicks is very doable.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Where can you pick up a sr16ve? I live in MS.


----------



## Redrocket (Mar 20, 2003)

hmmm so 14s stock on a b14 se-r sounds cool! 98se20ve, how do you like your motor? i really want a ve, but i cant find one for a decent price. what have you hit with your ve? where did you get yours? how much was your install? you guys are really helpful, and i have searched the forum, but i have not got the results i needed.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Redrocket said:


> *hmmm so 14s stock on a b14 se-r sounds cool! 98se20ve, how do you like your motor? i really want a ve, but i cant find one for a decent price. what have you hit with your ve? where did you get yours? how much was your install? you guys are really helpful, and i have searched the forum, but i have not got the results i needed. *


I like the motor. My best is a 14.3 @ 98mph with a 2.38 60ft. This is with my roadracing setup (3degrees camber) and I had zero traction even in second gear I was spinning. I was going to go back today with zero camber and try again but I got rained out. Oh, well. You need to price the install yourself. Check out other sites for help as well.


----------



## Redrocket (Mar 20, 2003)

hey thanks for your help 98sr20ve. 
does anyone on this forum have a sr16ve? how do you like yours? and how is the low end?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

98sr20ve I live in Cali was wondering if in your opinion the VE could pass the smog here in Ca. I heard it burns a lot cleaner than the DE. Does any body know about the emissions of these engines


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

1/4 mile time is largly due to your own driving ability, we can quote u numbers, but they'll vary.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

nizmo559 said:


> *98sr20ve I live in Cali was wondering if in your opinion the VE could pass the smog here in Ca. I heard it burns a lot cleaner than the DE. Does any body know about the emissions of these engines *


I do believe that it would be a cleaner burning engine than a comparable DE, but it is still technically illegal since it was never certified legal in any application in this country.Unfortunately, you live in Cali where the smog Nazi's will get you if you have any non-certified deviation from stock equipment.


----------

